# Penn battalion surf rods???



## Lukeksnyder1 (Nov 12, 2019)

Hey there. My dad is looking for a 50/50 breakdown surf fishing rod (a couple of them) in the 100$-$200 range. After a bunch of research it’s looking like the Penn battalion is going to be the ticket. Anyone have any experience with them? They look nice with all the Fuji hardware and I really like my own Penn reels. Thanks for any feedback


----------



## ncst8man1999 (Apr 3, 2020)

Good solid factory rods, I have been happy with mine. I have had 10', 7' spinners and 12' heavers. I also have a bunch of prevails for loaners and fishing the wash. Been happy with all.


----------



## hunter1 (Jul 31, 2009)

I use a 12' 4 to 12 oz conventional for a heaver, rod works great.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Best deal for the money... Has Fuji reel seat and guides... Ive seen hundreds of citation sized Drum beached or decked with the 12' Ex Heavy. I own one and use it for variety of things.


----------



## ExcessiveAngler (12 mo ago)

Yup, what the big guy said above me!
I have a 12 foot 4-10 Battalion conventional love it!
Loads up nice, nice backbone and easy for transportation!
Honestly I don’t know how they make any money on these!
They truly are nice for factory rods!

EA


----------



## BeachBob (Aug 27, 2010)

I agree on the Penn Battalion rods - good bang for the buck. These rods, like most these days, are all offshore built.

FWIW, I've been testing the waters with some China surf rods in the 10', 12', 13', and 15' range, purchased via Amazon. They come in both spin and revolver reel guide types and run $60 to $75. Some are 2pc, some are 4pc. I've had them all, and I've fished them all over the last two years. I will put these rods in the same category as the Battalions, really nice builds and materials, only lots cheaper. The brand name to look for is "Fiblink" - Godawful name, but they is what they is - dang good rods - got my approval.


----------



## jahtez (Aug 29, 2021)

I often wonder whether a strategy with the Asian manufacturers is to over-build and over-engineer, for the price point, when they first enter the US market. Going all the way back to the early Datsuns and Toyotas, I've noticed over the years that the initial offerings from these companies can be outstanding value, then after they become more established they fall back to the pack at equivalent prices to their competitors. I thought the initial Okuma reels were really good for the price, but I noticed that their 2nd and 3rd generation stuff didn't seem to me to be quite so bullet proof. So perhaps Fiblink is doing the same.


----------



## BeachBob (Aug 27, 2010)

jahtez said:


> I often wonder whether a strategy with the Asian manufacturers is to over-build and over-engineer, for the price point, when they first enter the US market. Going all the way back to the early Datsuns and Toyotas, I've noticed over the years that the initial offerings from these companies can be outstanding value, then after they become more established they fall back to the pack at equivalent prices to their competitors. I thought the initial Okuma reels were really good for the price, but I noticed that their 2nd and 3rd generation stuff didn't seem to me to be quite so bullet proof. So perhaps Fiblink is doing the same.


The same could be said for many other types of merchandise. Take electric guitars, for instance, where today's quality offerings from Gibson and Fender are no where near as value laden as what their price points for the same instruments were decades ago. Much better value in Squier Strats and Teles made in Indonesia, for a tenth the cost of a Fender custom shop guitar.


----------



## pcbtightlines (Aug 9, 2020)

Yes most definitely it seems to happen all the time regardless of the product or service being offered.


----------



## ExcessiveAngler (12 mo ago)

Yup, what BB said!
Knows his stuff that’s for sure!
Kinda hard to beat years and years of experience!
Has helped me many times with good sound advice!
FWIW, I have almost bought every rod that he has ever since recommended to me and I’ve never had a Second thought!!!

EA


----------



## slosh (Jul 1, 2017)

BeachBob said:


> I agree on the Penn Battalion rods - good bang for the buck. These rods, like most these days, are all offshore built.
> 
> FWIW, I've been testing the waters with some China surf rods in the 10', 12', 13', and 15' range, purchased via Amazon. They come in both spin and revolver reel guide types and run $60 to $75. Some are 2pc, some are 4pc. I've had them all, and I've fished them all over the last two years. I will put these rods in the same category as the Battalions, really nice builds and materials, only lots cheaper. The brand name to look for is "Fiblink" - Godawful name, but they is what they is - dang good rods - got my approval.


Probably made in the same factory(ies) that built Team Alabama surf rods, and continue to build Ninja Daggers etc.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

BeachBob said:


> I will put these rods in the same category as the Battalions, really nice builds and materials, only lots cheaper. The brand name to look for is "Fiblink" - Godawful name, but they is what they is - dang good rods - got my approval.


*Not even CLOSE!*
Maybe below a Prevail, or Squadron. The Battalion comes with quality Fuji components i.e. guides and reel seat. I will even go further to say that the Battalion out performs the the Carnage when casting 8nBait. The Carnage is almost $100 more. If you pay $69 dollars for a rod thats exactly what you get.


----------



## retired (Oct 20, 2016)

Well since it was brought up..........what is the opinions on the daggers for pomp use? There is very little info out there. One might could also add the Akios 3-6 oz rod for pomps as well. Virtually impossible to find any opinions on either. Then you might as well add the 6nbait rod which seems to be a good rod but just not very sensitive on the tip.


----------



## pcbtightlines (Aug 9, 2020)

I know a lot of Pomp fishermen like the CCP 13ft 3-6oz


----------



## slosh (Jul 1, 2017)

If I find the funds to add a second pomp rod to the fleet it will be the CCP, just because I haven't gotten much quality feedback on the Ninja Dagger etc. 

I miss the hayday of forums, where you could read a few pages of long-form discussion and get the scoop on things like that. Now it's mostly YouTube and Facebook, not nearly the same.


----------



## BeachBob (Aug 27, 2010)

DaBig2na said:


> *Not even CLOSE!*
> Maybe below a Prevail, or Squadron. The Battalion comes with quality Fuji components i.e. guides and reel seat. I will even go further to say that the Battalion out performs the the Carnage when casting 8nBait. The Carnage is almost $100 more. If you pay $69 dollars for a rod thats exactly what you get.


Nope, yer opinions are not even close because you know nothing about Fiblink rods, nor the how the Asian manufacturers address the USA market place.

This is not to say Battalion I or II rods aren't worthy, they sure are, I've had both. But yer missing the boat by not checking out a cheap crappy junky Fiblink.


----------



## retired (Oct 20, 2016)

Bob, I was going to buy 2-3 mid priced pomp casting rods. Probably daggers or maybe the akios rod if i could get a little info. They are all in the 190-230 buck range......plus shipping but would probably just pick up at F&F's or OMC when down at OBX..........BUT....on your advice and my curiosity I am ordering a Fiblink as the third rod. (I have tons of spinning pomp stuff so its not a biggy if this all flops, I just have the current need to use a few of my modded slosh's again). In 6 weeks or so I will revisit this and give my worthless opinion on the Fliblink. Little undecided whether to get a 1-5,2-6 or 4-8oz rod. Like a 11 or 12 ft.....how do these rods load? the ratings on many are SO off its hard to make a intelligent decision.......


----------



## retired (Oct 20, 2016)

pcbtightlines said:


> I know a lot of Pomp fishermen like the CCP 13ft 3-6oz


On a drum rod for some reason I have no issue spending 6-700 bucks because USUALLY the quarry is OUT there and distance is a necessary part of the equation. I also use the best reel I can buy. On pomps or whiting? As most know they can be anywhere. From under your feet to the second bar. With a casting set up I want to be able to cover it. I don't even try with a spinning set up nor try. Especially when it requires 4 oz or more with bait. With that said and what I was getting at I just have a real problem making myself spend 450 bucks on pomp rods..........


----------



## BeachBob (Aug 27, 2010)

If you want a stellar rod for fishing distance, yer talking the likes of Zziplex, etc etc etc. I use a Zziplex M4 High Flex Match, the blank is $610 + shipping from Kwang.

As to rod payload ratings, they're all whacky. As you know, most are in the middle of the road with regards to their labeled payload weight range. The Fiblink 10' 2-6 really loads up with 125-150 grams, and 150-175 for the 12' 4-8 version. I just got a Fib 15' rated 4-8 but haven't flexed it yet, just waiting for the winter cold to depart the nor'east.

The Fib guides are listed as ....










... no clue what they are, appear to be stainless with ceramic rings, I've beat up the 10' a bunch and they're durable.


----------



## retired (Oct 20, 2016)

BeachBob said:


> If you want a stellar rod for fishing distance, yer talking the likes of Zziplex, etc etc etc. I use a Zziplex M4 High Flex Match, the blank is $610 + shipping from Kwang.
> 
> As to rod payload ratings, they're all whacky. As you know, most are in the middle of the road with regards to their labeled payload weight range. The Fiblink 10' 2-6 really loads up with 125-150 grams, and 150-175 for the 12' 4-8 version. I just got a Fib 15' rated 4-8 but haven't flexed it yet, just waiting for the winter cold to depart the nor'east.
> 
> ...


From what I gather for my case I need to order the heavy 4-8 oz rod then. Thanks for the clarification..


----------



## pcbtightlines (Aug 9, 2020)

retired said:


> On a drum rod for some reason I have no issue spending 6-700 bucks because USUALLY the quarry is OUT there and distance is a necessary part of the equation. I also use the best reel I can buy. On pomps or whiting? As most know they can be anywhere. From under your feet to the second bar. With a casting set up I want to be able to cover it. I don't even try with a spinning set up nor try. Especially when it requires 4 oz or more with bait. With that said and what I was getting at I just have a real problem making myself spend 450 bucks


remember ? “You will always know how much $ you have, but you will never know how much time you have to catch pompanos” 🤣😎


----------



## slosh (Jul 1, 2017)

pcbtightlines said:


> remember ? “You will always know how much $ you have, but you will never know how much time you have to catch pompanos” 🤣😎


I wonder when the CCP 13' 3-6 oz rods will be back in stock.


----------



## BeachBob (Aug 27, 2010)

slosh said:


> I wonder when the CCP 13' 3-6 oz rods will be back in stock.





slosh said:


> I wonder when the CCP 13' 3-6 oz rods will be back in stock.


Ask Tommy!


----------



## mj22 (May 23, 2021)

Lukeksnyder1 said:


> Hey there. My dad is looking for a 50/50 breakdown surf fishing rod (a couple of them) in the 100$-$200 range. After a bunch of research it’s looking like the Penn battalion is going to be the ticket. Anyone have any experience with them? They look nice with all the Fuji hardware and I really like my own Penn reels. Thanks for any feedback


 it's ok for a factory rod, I find it a bit more on stiff side but I think it's great for casting big bait. It's about what you are looking to do.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Tell your wife either give you the money for a $450 Pompano Rod or you are going to take up an expensive sport like drinking beer and eating snacks on her couch whilst watching football.


----------



## slosh (Jul 1, 2017)

Garboman said:


> Tell your wife either give you the money for a $450 Pompano Rod or you are going to take up an expensive sport like drinking beer and eating snacks on her couch whilst watching football.


My wife knows football on the couch will never be a thing. But I ran my Camry in a SCDE race last year (picture parking lot style autocross, but a bit bigger and with much more seat time), and I enjoyed the heck out of it, and that's pretty good incentive to keep me focused on fishing I think.


----------



## retired (Oct 20, 2016)

Garboman said:


> Tell your wife either give you the money for a $450 Pompano Rod or you are going to take up an expensive sport like drinking beer and eating snacks on her couch whilst watching football.


As I have gotten older sports mean far less to me. I'd rather be a participant than watch someone. Which means fishing and a LOT of other things a retired guy can enjoy........I think I may try a 1502 RS......Plus I may add if you think fishing is expensive try competitive skeet shooting with the current ammo cost.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Fishing can get pretty expensive especially if you build rods and use Federal Minimum wage guidelines when determining how much of a bargain the rod you just built, really is.

A CTS 1306 I just finished likely would have been a lot cheaper if I had just got Nick to build it. But it is my 1306.

It takes me a long time to build a rod these days because I am not in a hurry.

I just priced out a new 10WT Spey Fly Rod with quality components and just the blank and components cost significantly more than I paid for a decent Deer Rifle back in the day. It is not that I desperately need a new Spey Fly Rod, it is just that I watched a few fellas cast two handed Spey and it reminded me of a pendulum cast with a Drum rod and it looks like something I would enjoy if I ever make it back out West.


----------



## BeachBob (Aug 27, 2010)

I now tape wrap on guides. I know, heresy. Totally utilitarian ugly. But it has functional advantages for ease of super fast build (I can guide up a 13' rod blank and be ready to cast in less than 30 minutes with a shrink wrap butt section and a coastered-on reel), they're a snap to change guide position or swap out, and since I use only mono I can use lightweight s/s Minima 4 guides (along with a Fuji tip top). I have only been grass casting with them so far, but my tournament distance casting friends say there is no pressing issue fishing with taped on guides ... I shall see about that this year as a pair of tape wrapped rods are designated for weekly beach use.

Breakaway Omega 10'6", too much tape on the Minima 4 guides, twice as much as needed.









Better wraps on the Zziplex Bass CT 11'8"


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

1306 double wrapped guide D thread A under wrap because I use color preservative to seal the threads between steps it takes me a while to build a rod.

I started double wrapping the guides when I was around offshore rods that had issues with the guide threads because they were not double wrapped.

When I was young I wrapped A thread over the guides and A thread for under wraps.

Vision problems caused the switch to D thread.

I am planning on this being a Drum Rod, not a Shark Rod.

Been around some rod builders who are among the best on the East Coast.

Some day I may even build a rod like Nick does without full under wraps and the fine decorative thread work on the guides and put a butt wrap on.


----------



## BeachBob (Aug 27, 2010)

Nice looking wraps, Garboman!


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Bob

7' 6" light bait casting rod to be paired with Daiwa Millionaire II just about ready for epoxy

I got rid of all my Abu 6500's some time back and went to the Millionaire II's which for me seem to be smoother casting.








Was thinking about converting one of my Abu 5500's to the Rocket Cage like you have shown.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Was up at AI years ago next to some of the MD lads. They all had taped on guides. Didn't seem to hinder them casting or dragging in 30-40" stripers all morning.


----------



## BeachBob (Aug 27, 2010)

Interesting - I sold off all my Daiwa Millionaires because they were impossible to add mono mags and went on to Abu RR, Akios, and now Omoto. These are all lightweight reels with mono mags. Right now, if I had to keep just one, it would be an Abu RR 6500 - killer little reel. However, the Abu RR mod will run $200/shipped from the UK and you need to supply both the gear side, spool and bearings. Whereas an Omoto Chief Xtreme 630 that's ready to go for water or grass is $215/shipped. Right now, that might be the best value in a distance reel I've come across so far, and I've literally had dozens of varied brand/model revolvers over many years. I've got an OCX 530 on the way to me, and will report back on it. This reel has been winning casting tournaments and just set the USA 150g record at 289 yards, and it appears to be no slouch in the fishing surf.


----------



## BeachBob (Aug 27, 2010)

dirtyhandslopez said:


> Was up at AI years ago next to some of the MD lads. They all had taped on guides. Didn't seem to hinder them casting or dragging in 30-40" stripers all morning.


That's what a gaggle of folks have been reporting back to me. Here's Kwang (SurfCastProShop) losing a nice drum with a Zziplex M4 rod that has taped on guides. Nope, the guides were not the issue, the problem was that the main line to shock leader knot let go. Dang.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

I have seen Kwang at the Point before I am pretty sure. Him and bunch of other young guys, parked at the fish cleaning station after the Turtle closures and walked to the Point in their waders with back-packs. I had driven out in the day and left my gear on the beach and drove my truck back and walked back on the beach in the afternoon. It is a fair piece to walk from the fish cleaning station wearing waders and carrying all your gear and I was laughing when they all said they would never do it again.

Bimini to No-Name for Shock Drum Fishing. The only problem with the Bimini and No-Name is if you want to break off a Shark or Ray on 20 pound test line. This shock knot is the what every one of the top 10 DrumPro's use on the OBX.

I used to use a Spider Hitch to Uni just for the reason that the Spider Hitch would break when you applied pressure and you then could get all your line back except the shock. 

Broke off 10 Drum on the Hookset one spring and went to the Bimini out of frustration. You always know how much money you have in the bank but you never know when the last time you bow up to a Drum will be.

Bimini to No-Name is super tough to break off, especially with 20 pound line you are just as likely to break at the main line, not the knot.

I just use the Daiwa Millionaire II's as is, just for fishing throwing metal and pan fishing.

I used to throw jerk jiggers off a pier a lot to get live bait for king mackerel fishing and went to am ABU 4500 vs a 6500 because the 6500 had a tendency to backlash in windy conditions with relatively light jerk jiggers. Throwing a 2 ounce bank sinker I could dump the spool on the 6500 but I do not grass cast, even when I practice I am practicing in water.


----------



## BeachBob (Aug 27, 2010)

In the hands of a good caster, a box stock Millionaire doesn't need more than a pair of brake blocks. Here's Big Danny doing it over and over ...


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

I checked out the Omoto Chief Extreme.

Reminds me of a 666 Shuttle which is a fine casting reel but has the issues with the ABU style drag system in that for me anyway I am always having to tighten the Star when doing things as mundane as just reeling in a drum rig to change baits.

The best reel I have used for strictly just Drum fishing is the Seigler with the Fathom coming in next. I have not cast the Fathom II yet though.

Big Danny hopefully is still on the do-not-fly list at DHS. I decided to get a LEO friend of mine to label him and bunch of the other super distance casters from the old country as "*Terrorists". *

As in they would terrorize the Drum Fishing folks at the Point if they showed up with decent bait.


----------



## retired (Oct 20, 2016)

BeachBob said:


> In the hands of a good caster, a box stock Millionaire doesn't need more than a pair of brake blocks. Here's Big Danny doing it over and over ...


God Almighty he makes that thing scream..........Wonder how far he is going ? 600-700 feet? Doesn't like red.


----------



## BeachBob (Aug 27, 2010)

Garboman said:


> I checked out the Omoto Chief Extreme.
> 
> *Reminds me of a 666 Shuttle which is a fine casting reel but has the issues with the ABU style drag system in that for me anyway I am always having to tighten the Star when doing things as mundane as just reeling in a drum rig to change baits.
> *
> ...


Help me to understand why Abu drags are problematic for you on a bait check retrieve, and why Seigler or Fathom might be better, for you ... ?

I would LOVE a visit from Danny and his cohorts ... hell, I'd pay for him to fly over!


----------



## BeachBob (Aug 27, 2010)

retired said:


> God Almighty he makes that thing scream..........Wonder how far he is going ? 600-700 feet? Doesn't like red.


Indeed! Look at the rod bend as he flies the payload over 900 feet ...


----------



## slosh (Jul 1, 2017)

Garboman said:


> I checked out the Omoto Chief Extreme.
> 
> Reminds me of a 666 Shuttle which is a fine casting reel but has the issues with the ABU style drag system in that for me anyway I am always having to tighten the Star when doing things as mundane as just reeling in a drum rig to change baits.


I ran into the same problem on a Millionaire 4H (old one with the dual tension knob) after I custom fitted a handle from a TSM IV. The tension washer is still there and functional beneath the handle, but the drag loosens itself a lot. I just live with it.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

BeachBob said:


> Nope, yer opinions are not even close because you know nothing about Fiblink rods, nor the how the Asian manufacturers address the USA market place.


All right bobby... I been seeing them on ebay for a few years now... Since youre the EXPERT on Cheap CHY-Na rods
Ill try a 10' 1-4 ounce or there abouts... Which one ?


----------



## BeachBob (Aug 27, 2010)

The only thing I've been EXPERT in so far is staying alive. When I'm dead I'll have failed.

I have a pair of those Fib Saphire 10' 1-4oz CASTING rods - homey don't do spinners - one brandy new, t'other is my go-to beach flippin' lure rod.


----------



## pcbtightlines (Aug 9, 2020)




----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

This piqued my interest in who owns what.

In 2019 a New York Private Equity Company named *Sycamore Partners* bought *Pure Fishing*.

Now I have the answer why Berkley ProSpec costs $40 for 1000 Yards of 20 pound test. It had nothing to do with increased manufacturing costs or Covid or Shipping or the Price of Oil.......Just some Wall Street guys taking advantage of OBX Drum Fishermen.

Homey don't Play.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

BeachBob said:


> The only thing I've been EXPERT in so far is staying alive. When I'm dead I'll have failed.
> 
> I have a pair of those Fib Saphire 10' 1-4oz CASTING rods - homey don't do spinners - one brandy new, t'other is my go-to beach flippin' lure rod.


Dont see the sapphire on their website...and what was the sweet spot you found on the ten footers you have..
I prefer spinning for the faster retrieve. Especially for Spanish and Alberts


----------



## pcbtightlines (Aug 9, 2020)

Has there been a jump in Penn products pricing ?


----------



## BeachBob (Aug 27, 2010)

DaBig2na said:


> Dont see the sapphire on their website...and what was the sweet spot you found on the ten footers you have..
> I prefer spinning for the faster retrieve. Especially for Spanish and Alberts


Fib Saphire 10'0" 4pc casting rod, 2-3ozs, I can do 100+yds with a tuned Akios or converted Abu.

Spinning is different, do a search for 'Fiblink surf spinning rod' @ Amazon - there are more than a few different offerings.

Here's one for $60 - https://www.amazon.com/Fiblink-Spin...7&sprefix=fiblink+surf+rod,aps,71&sr=8-5&th=1


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

BeachBob said:


> Fib Saphire 10'0" 4pc casting rod, 2-3ozs, I can do 100+yds with a tuned Akios or converted Abu.
> 
> Spinning is different, do a search for 'Fiblink surf spinning rod' @ Amazon - there are more than a few different offerings.
> 
> Here's one for $60 - https://www.amazon.com/Fiblink-Spinning-Fishing-11-Feet-12-Feet/dp/B08NDCNXQ4/ref=sr_1_5?crid=2FJIXW4ZEPLD4&keywords=fiblink+surf+rod&qid=1649175417&sprefix=fiblink+surf+rod,aps,71&sr=8-5&th=1


Dont want a 4 piece... 2 piece is fine... My rods stay put together all season.. 10 ft is my number on a metal rod. Not 9, 11, or 10'6"


----------



## BeachBob (Aug 27, 2010)

DaBig2na said:


> Dont want a 4 piece... 2 piece is fine... My rods stay put together all season.. 10 ft is my number on a metal rod. Not 9, 11, or 10'6"


If you looked at the link I had provided you'd see that the rod was a 10'0" 2pc spinner.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Bob,

Tuna can be like a Bull on online, as you are finding out.

He is a weight lifter, but in person I have seen him bring many kids and women to the OBX to learn how to fish. 

One of Tuna's kids Blake grew some during the last few years, Blake took a liking to Drum Fishing. Last year before Blake shipped off to the Coast Guard he actually won the Joe Mullet Memorial MAN Drum Tournament in 2021 with over 150 Citation Drum decked and beached. Tuna would bring Blake along on Drum Fishing trips before Blake was old enough to Drive.

But it looks like you have him Homey since you sent him the Link to exactly the rod wants. Not a 5 piece or a 6 piece or an 8 piece, but the exact 2 piece spinner in the fashionable 10 foot length.


----------



## retired (Oct 20, 2016)

pcbtightlines said:


> Has there been a jump in Penn products pricing ?


YES, around 60 days ago most reels went up 30 bucks each......

As a edit, the Candy Store in Salisbury still kills everyone on price. I bought a couple more squalls for back ups. The standard 15 was 132 and the casting special was 154............I bought a saltist for 202 recently as well.......


----------



## BeachBob (Aug 27, 2010)

retired said:


> YES, around 60 days ago most reels went up 30 bucks each......
> 
> As a edit, the Candy Store in Salisbury still kills everyone on price. I bought a couple more squalls for back ups. The standard 15 was 132 and the casting special was 154............I bought a saltist for 202 recently as well.......


Yikes, that sounds like around a 20% increase. Good thing I don't use Penn reels anymore, LOL!


----------

